# Comfortable Studio Chair



## Vision (Jan 28, 2015)

Tired of the office chair. Looking for something more ergonomic. The herman miller aeron chair is out.. I've heard too many conflicting reports about it, and I hate lumbar support. I've heard good things about the humanscale liberty. Someone help with some chair advise?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 28, 2015)

My friend is 60, he has a bad back, bad disc, bad knees, uses a cane, pinched nerves, muscle spasms, arthritis, etc. He purchased a used Aeron off craigslist and loves it. Just sayin'

He had to replace one of the seat swivel brackets, but it was only $25 and just about every part is available.

Me personally, if I was starting over and young, I would look into a standing setup with a stool as recent studies suggest sitting for long times is horrible for your health. At least try and take a break once every hour. It helps.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 28, 2015)

Just went through days if not weeks of research on this.

I had been using the typical Office Depot/Staples $100 desk chair for years. While comfortable to a degree certainly not ergonomically sound.

After reading a million reviews I was basically lead to the fact that I simply needed to try before I buy. I am very fortunate, as many do not have this, but I have a Herman Miller showroom in the city I live in - they are also a distributer of other brands too. SO I was able to actually sit in some of the highest rated chairs by critics, which some that also had low ratings by consumers. In particular the Aeron chair.

I did not like the Aeron chair. It just wasn't comfortable to me; not at first and not after sitting in it for 5 mins.

I had a battle in my mind that comfortable doesn't necessarily mean correct, so I was determined to find a balance. And that I personally feel I found.

What I ended up with was the Herman Miller SAYL chair.
http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/se ... hairs.html

Kind of crazy looking but here is why...

First, the seat of it is the most comfortable of all the other Herman Miller chairs right from sitting on it. So that was a plus on my comfortable side... then what was a plus on the ergo side was the back support.

The back support is made out of this flexible mold, feels like rubber, it has enough give yet push that it remains comfortable but positively challenges your posture.

I tend to really "get in to" my work so I lean forward a lot versus lounge backwards, SO what is nice is that the chair has a function that the back will follow and support you wether you lean back or lean forward. So you always have the support there with you.

I am 3 weeks in to it and do not regret it. Love it. I will say that the back does not retain heat so for me it can get too cool with a thin t-shirt, but for most people that's a plus.

Plus at/around $475 it's within the middle tier of pricing vs. say an Aeron which is like $850ish, so the price isn't terrible.

BUT that all said, I think a chair is relatively subjective and I would highly suggest, if at all possible, call around to see if there is a carrier and try it out.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the Aeron, which you can often get used (or refurbished) for a lot less. IMO it es very much worth the money.


----------



## kclements (Jan 28, 2015)

Love my Aeron chair. So worth the money. Before I settled on my Aeron, I did a lot of research and sitting to be sure. 

Best advice, go sit iand decide for yourself. You can get a lot of advice, but it won't matter much if you don't try them out by actually sitting in one. Everyone is different, thus the wide variety of chairs available.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jan 28, 2015)

I spent a year or two researching this! :shock: 

I didn't want to spend that much money and regret it immediately.

I don't like the Aeron that much either, as I'd used one before.

I ended up going with the *Steelcase Leap in Leather*, and I've had it a few months now. Love it so far.

Other final contenders for me were the Hon Ceres, Steelcase Gesture and Haworth Zody.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 28, 2015)

The correct answer is Aeron.


----------



## proxima (Jan 28, 2015)

Vision @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> Tired of the office chair. Looking for something more ergonomic. The herman miller aeron chair is out.. I've heard too many conflicting reports about it, and I hate lumbar support. I've heard good things about the humanscale liberty. Someone help with some chair advise?


The lumbar support in the Aeron is entirely removable. I did.

The trick with chairs in this category is to find a dealer that carries several popular models, and just go try them out. It's not quite like sitting in it for 8 hours, but you can easily rule out some designs. One model I thought I might like turned out to be not at all my taste.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 28, 2015)

The aeron eliminated problems I was having with my rear end getting sore after sitting for prolonged periods of time.
That's not to say other chairs won't, but the Aeron was the first one I bought (2nd hand) and I've kept it since.
And as mentioned before, they don't have to come with lumbar support. Mine didn't. Yet it is somewhat of a deluxe model, with adjustable arm-rests, which not all models offer.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 on the Steelcase Leap Chair. It's hands down one of the best investments I've ever made. Having a ton of back problems, it's been a dream for long hours sitting and the amount of adjustments you can make to it in order to fit your body makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## Stinki (Jan 29, 2015)

I am also thinking about treating myself to a nice chair.

Do any of those recommended above have armrests that easily get out of the way of the guitar when necessary?


----------



## muk (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's an older thread about the topic:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38426&

An interesting review about several chairs:

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-o ... case-leap/

Personally I use an Aeron chair. I was lucky to get one for dirt cheap. I don't use the lumbar support, for me it's more comfortable without it.

The Wilkhahn On is a lesser known, yet supposedly very good chair. It got consistent high ratings in the few reviews I could find.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought a *Steelcase Leap Chair* for the studio and a *Steelcase Please Chair* for the home laptop area. Both came off Ebay...refurbished at a good price. Both are brilliant. They are easier to get, as Aerons are well known, so everyone wants one


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 29, 2015)

Peter, i was sharing a studio with a guy who moved out recently. He had two Areon chairs that he took with him.. I had one at home, but it was a little while before I got it to the studio, so I used a plastic office chair that was hanging around my studio complex.

The experience was excruciating. I ended up dragging my chair in out of desperation.
I know you specifically rejected the idea of an Aeron, but boy, do I love mine.


----------



## Vision (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. It's not necessarily that I don't want an Aeron Larry, it's just that it is a lot of money to take a chance on if I don't like it. However, I was able to find a few outlets around the area. I guess I thought they were so specialized, I wouldn't be able to try one out. So, I'll check some out in person. The steelcase, and some of the other options mentioned look pretty nice also. 

I guess you don't really realize how important a decent chair is until you get one. I trust how uniquely qualified you guys are, so thanks again for your stories. Helps a lot.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 29, 2015)

Best thing I ever had was a humble $80 kneel chair. Puts your upper body in a very comfortable position.

http://www.officeneeds247.co.uk/teknik-office-chairs/kneeling-chair-wood-classic-designed-kneeling-chair-in-blue.html?gclid=CNLlzd-wucMCFSGe2wodALoA6A (http://www.officeneeds247.co.uk/teknik- ... 2wodALoA6A)


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 29, 2015)

I love my 'swopper' chair. I've used aerons at work and like them, but the swopper is much friendlier for my back. It's a mushroom-like stool on a heavy duty spring, which allows for a lot more movement than a traditional chair, and really helps posture and core support.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Jan 29, 2015)

I found a used Aeron in an ugly color last year. Worth the money.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 29, 2015)

Perhaps (per use) the best 'investment' I made 11 years ago. 16 hrs/day - NEVER soreness or 'sitting fatigue'. Take if from someone who is always buying the 'latest greatest' - never a motivation to replace this Humanscale chair.

(3 years ago I didn't like the way the seat was wearing - it was my own fault with those pocket velco patches roughing up the fabric - factory had a replacement seat to me in a day - no charge.)


http://www.sit4life.com/products/Humans ... ?cid=64763^Freedom+Task+Chair+with+Headrest^S4L+PLA^FRO^S4L&st-t=S4L_PLA_Humanscale&vt-k={keyword}&vt-mt={matchtype}&gclid=Cj0KEQiA0aemBRC8p87zv_mc5qYBEiQAiEEMQX3ePQ4TvzmL-KJzjs5KbSTK2tnturbCP6WSSycFl2UaAr6V8P8HAQ


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a Swopper (as well as the Aeron at my desk). My wife and daughter both love theirs, but I only use it for guests and for auxiliary things like playing KAT pads. 

My problem with sitting on it for more than half an hour is that it doesn't have enough padding for my rear end. But I do like the design and the concept.

***
About Aeron lumbar supports: you guys do know there are two kinds, right? There's the original one and one shaped like a butterfly. I tried them both and liked the original one better.

Interesting that two people here don't like the lumbar support, though. For me that's a big part of what makes it so comfortable.

However, as someone else said, our bodies aren't all the same. My wife doesn't find the Aeron comfortable at all, and I have friends who don't like it.

I completely love it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh, and Pingu's kneeling chairs hurt my knees! The one time I used one for several hours in the '80s, I felt like I'd been kneeling down all day.

But again, we don't all have the same body.

If there's a takeaway from these threads is that chairs are really important!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 29, 2015)

My takeaway is that I should probably stand up more and have fewer takeaways.


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm also looking for a good chair lately and I really can't find the one I liked yet. It should be leather and have adjustable arm rests. I've never seen that 2 things together. Except Hans' chair. Trevor Morris' uses same one too.


----------



## adriaantaylor (Jan 29, 2015)

In my case i have issues with my legs being pinched I need to usually lean forward a bit.. so that puts pressure on the backs of my legs causing nerve issues. The aeron chairs look like they are pretty deep front to back and would cut into my legs at the front.. Any one else have this same issue?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 29, 2015)

You can tilt them forward, at least the adjustable one.

But you have to have the one that's the right size for you. If your legs don't touch the ground, yeah it's going to cut off your legs at front.


----------



## snattack (Jan 29, 2015)

It's all about trying, everyone has different needs. Can't you find a store or something where you can try different chairs? I have a extremely expensive Håg H03 (about $2000), which I got for a bargain, but I don't like it despite everyone's praise, so I'm going to sell it and get something else.


----------



## benatural (Jan 30, 2015)

Aeron for me. I finally picked one up after years of using an Office Depot chair. I'll just say the Aeron helps me be even more of a workaholic when it come to working/writing, heh.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 30, 2015)

I have an aeron - fantastically comfortable. 

One piece of advice though to the OP. If you've never sat in one before, then you'll be a little disappointed when you do. It's not immediately comfortable in the conventional sense that you'll feel cosseted, and you'll begin to wonder what all the fuss is about. But then after a couple of hours or so of sitting down you'll get it.


----------



## dtonthept (Jan 30, 2015)

adriaantaylor @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> In my case i have issues with my legs being pinched I need to usually lean forward a bit.. so that puts pressure on the backs of my legs causing nerve issues. The aeron chairs look like they are pretty deep front to back and would cut into my legs at the front.. Any one else have this same issue?



Yeah I have this issue with my Aeron.

I've never had them in the past using them in other facilities. When I bought one for my own place I went by their size guide and bought the large - I'm around 6 foot 5. I do like to sit with my legs straight out (relatively speaking) in front of me at certain times of the day and have this issue at this time. In other situations though, I've found that switching to an Aeron increased our workmate dramatically as we were suddenly happy and comfortable in front of the computer for hours on end. I'm still happier having the Aeron than not, but think I might get a second chair to switch back and forth with. And if I could do it again I'd get a medium - ideally I'd have found a store to go sit in them personally rather than just ordering online.

D


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 30, 2015)

Something that often gets overlooks regarding the Aeron, is that there are 3 different Seat sizes: A,B, & C.

Chart here goes over the size specs:
http://tinyurl.com/lzl9e2l


----------



## mverta (Jan 30, 2015)

Aeron. I can't think of any facility that has artists sitting for 12+ hours a day that doesn't use them. Couldn't live without mine.


----------



## Vision (Jan 30, 2015)

dtonthept @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> adriaantaylor @ Thu Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> > In my case i have issues with my legs being pinched I need to usually lean forward a bit.. so that puts pressure on the backs of my legs causing nerve issues. The aeron chairs look like they are pretty deep front to back and would cut into my legs at the front.. Any one else have this same issue?
> ...



Good point. I'm over 6 foot tall, and I suppose that it would play a role in determining what chair would work for me. Anyone one else over 6 feet using an aeron or competing brands?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 30, 2015)

I am, with proportionally long legs, and I've actually never had that problem.


----------



## samphony (Jan 30, 2015)

I personally like to stand up when composing so I build a hydraulic desk. It's awesome. All pain is gone. I'll probably ad an Airon soon as the perfect companion. 
Airon is also available as stool as far as I know.


----------



## synthpunk (May 28, 2015)

One of the advantages of the Herman Miller chair is it being modular and if something breaks having parts available. I just ordered some parts from this site if it helps anyone.
http://www.oodlesofpartsplus.com/herman ... rparts.htm


----------



## catsass (May 30, 2015)

Great thread. Thanks for helping me pick my seat!


----------



## jaeroe (May 30, 2015)

samphony @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> I personally like to stand up when composing so I build a hydraulic desk. It's awesome. All pain is gone. I'll probably ad an Airon soon as the perfect companion.
> Airon is also available as stool as far as I know.



That's the Brahms technique - he did it because he was quite rotund. It works great when you have a lot of work to do and know you won't be getting sleep. Safe guards against falling asleep.

Like a mattress, if you consider how much of the day we actually spend in our chair, don't shy away from spending a lot of money on it. And if you say most people do 7-8 hrs in bed and 7-8 hrs in their office chair, many composers are skewed more like 4-6 hrs sleep to 12-16 hrs in the chair, especially when under the gun.

I worked at a place where they had Aerons. At first it was an adjustment (and you might have to spend a little time adjusting the seat to your needs), but over time I noticed a difference. After a few years, when I left that place I noticed the absence of that chair. Has a weird way of making you feel lighter - sort of suspended like.

Whatever you do - I'd try to test things out and then not cheat yourself. How much time do you spend in a car and how much do you pay for that. How much time do you spend in your chair and how much do you earn from that? and how long do you want to be earning from that?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 19, 2015)

wilx said:


> I love my 'swopper' chair. I've used aerons at work and like them, but the swopper is much friendlier for my back. It's a mushroom-like stool on a heavy duty spring, which allows for a lot more movement than a traditional chair, and really helps posture and core support.



I shelled out $600 for a swopper on your advice, just got it today sitting on it for the first time. Felt crazy to spend that much on a glorified stool. Hoping to return it if it doesn't work out but if it does work out $600 is pennies if it helps my back. Will report back later but so far I rather enjoy it.


----------



## Mystic (Aug 19, 2015)

samphony said:


> I personally like to stand up when composing so I build a hydraulic desk. It's awesome. All pain is gone. I'll probably ad an Airon soon as the perfect companion.
> Airon is also available as stool as far as I know.


I'd be interested to see how you did this. I've been considering doing this as well but I've not come across any good designs.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 20, 2015)

chillbot said:


> I shelled out $600 for a swopper on your advice,


 
Oh Christ... 

Hope you enjoy it! It's very different to a normal chair, but I find its done wonders for my back/posture and have no issues with sitting on it for many long days. Personal preference will vary of course, but hopefully you'll like it.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 25, 2016)

Any more suggestions here for shorter folks with the "standard" height desks (30-32")?


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 25, 2016)

I didnt know about the Herman Miller chair. I think about buying this one...
Anyone using this?
http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-chairs/mirra-2-chairs.html


----------



## brett (Aug 25, 2016)

tested this one at home. *loved* the forward tilt. Fantastic. However, the curved mesh seat curves up significantly at the sides and was uncomfortable for me. ymmv


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 25, 2016)

After 2 decades of wanting one but not wanting to pay for it, I finally bought an Aeron. Now I get it. My lower back has been an issue for several years so I also bought a sleep number bed. I loathed the idea of dropping $4k on a bed and a chair, but it's so true: we spend 2/3 of our lives in them. 

As for the size though, I went by the chart and ordered a size B (I'm 6' and 175 lbs). I'm swapping it for a C because the seat is a tad narrow if you don't keep your legs straight, and the back could be a bit taller & wider. It's worth trying the different sizes if you're in that middle zone. Anyway, well worth the investment: I no longer feel beat up after a long day...


----------



## Saxer (Aug 25, 2016)

My main improvement was my mouse pad chair and the main monitor fixed to a flexible arm. The monitor is one arm length away 'flying' over the keyboard and I can sit relaxed and upright while recording and editing. I'm using it for about ten years now and it removed all hurting problems in my back and hand.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 26, 2016)

That's brilliant.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 26, 2016)

@Saxer : nice workspace there.

I also enjoy the light and green from my windows workspace ( not windows 10 but actual windows)

Justs one question: what is that oldish apple keyboard doing there?


----------



## pkm (Aug 26, 2016)

Just yesterday I went to the Steelcase showroom in DTLA to sit on a bunch of chairs. I don't really like the Aeron so I wanted something different. I walked in with my mind made up for the Leap, which was okay, but the Gesture impressed me immediately and changed my mind.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 26, 2016)

What mouse attachment is that @Saxer ?


----------



## muk (Aug 26, 2016)

5Lives said:


> What mouse attachment is that @Saxer ?



He mentioned that it was a diy project. I researched the idea and have now bought this:



So far I am liking it. It definitely released some strain on my mouse arm. And it's rather affordable, so there's not much to loose in trying.


----------



## URL (Aug 26, 2016)

Tried this Ikea chair-cheep and good!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 26, 2016)

URL said:


> Tried this Ikea chair-cheep and good!



So which one is it?


----------



## URL (Aug 26, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> So which one is it?




http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/business/20652/


----------



## Saxer (Aug 26, 2016)

5Lives said:


> What mouse attachment is that @Saxer ?


Yepp, like muk said it's selfmade. Nothing complicated.


Silence-is-Golden said:


> @Saxer : Justs one question: what is that oldish apple keyboard doing there?


It's a leftover from the last millenium. Purchased with Deutschmark!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 26, 2016)

Swopper! 







I got one after I temporarily knackered my back doing a last-minute all night pitch. I love it. I've used aerons lots too and they're good, but the Swopper is king for me. Not the cheapest chair, mind...


----------



## catsass (Aug 26, 2016)

I am actually waiting on the delivery of two Aerons today. I will be retiring an Ikea Markus - a chair mentioned previously in this thread.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Aug 27, 2016)

Probably a silly question, do you guys always buy new or have you gone down the ebay refurb route with the Aerons at all?


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 27, 2016)

wilx said:


> Swopper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you sit on this chair and work for hours?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 27, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Probably a silly question, do you guys always buy new or have you gone down the ebay refurb route with the Aerons at all?


+1


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 27, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Probably a silly question, do you guys always buy new or have you gone down the ebay refurb route with the Aerons at all?



I just got mine refurbed from these guys - fully loaded with standard lumbar and leather arms for $579 shipped ($499 with standard arms but leather is worth it IMO):

http://www.officedesigns.com/aeron-chair

I couldn't be more impressed. It looks absolutely brand-new, it was packed as if brand-new, they offer a 10 year warranty, 30 day returns for any reason with free FedEx pickup (!) and no restocking fee. Unbeatable deal. I'm swapping my B out for a C and they're making it completely painless. Highly recommended!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 27, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> Can you sit on this chair and work for hours?



Yes. Almost every day for the past four years.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 27, 2016)

wilx said:


> Yes. Almost every day for the past four years.


Great. Thank you.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Aug 27, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> I just got mine refurbed from these guys - fully loaded with standard lumbar and leather arms for $579 shipped ($499 with standard arms but leather is worth it IMO):
> 
> http://www.officedesigns.com/aeron-chair
> 
> I couldn't be more impressed. It looks absolutely brand-new, it was packed as if brand-new, they offer a 10 year warranty, 30 day returns for any reason with free FedEx pickup (!) and no restocking fee. Unbeatable deal. I'm swapping my B out for a C and they're making it completely painless. Highly recommended!



Great thanks, good to know the refurb market is decent enough. Just need to find a decent Uk dealer.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 27, 2016)

wilx said:


> Swopper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks really interesting. How does it feel for a desk that has a MIDI controller drawer? Is it easy to change the height of it?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2016)

It's very easy to change the height - you just reach down to unlock it the way you do on any office chair.

As I posted earlier, my wife and daughter both like theirs, but my rear end hurts when I've been sitting on mine for any length of time (but I sit on my Aeron all day long). I think they now have a version with memory foam that might be better in that way.

The other thing I should mention is that I haven't found the core-strengthening (or whatever it is) to amount to all that much. It's just a comfortable chair. I use it for guests and playing KAT pads.


----------



## tack (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone tried both the Herman Miller Aeron and their Embody model? Which did you prefer?


----------



## tack (Aug 27, 2016)

Blake Ewing said:


> Other final contenders for me were the Hon Ceres, Steelcase Gesture and Haworth Zody.


I've been looking closely at Steelcase as well. Ultimately what made you choose the Leap over the Gesture?

The Gesture looks perfect for me. So I'm curious to know why you preferred the Leap.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 27, 2016)

Anybody in LA know of a place that has a bunch of these chairs to try out (Herman Miller, Steelcase, Swopper)? Thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2016)

I think Relax The Back has Swoppers, and a lot of places have Herman Miller chairs. There's a HM store on Beverly Blvd. a little east of Doheny, but I bought mine some place in Pasadena.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 27, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I think Relax The Back has Swoppers, and a lot of places have Herman Miller chairs. There's a HM store on Beverly Blvd. a little east of Doheny, but I bought mine some place in Pasadena.



Perfect thank you!


----------



## pkm (Aug 28, 2016)

tack said:


> I've been looking at closely at Steelcase as well. Ultimately what made you choose the Leap over the Gesture?
> 
> The Gesture looks perfect for me. So I'm curious to know why you preferred the Leap.



I thought the Gesture was much more comfortable than the Leap, and the arms have much more movement.

The lower back support was also much better for me in the Gesture.


----------



## pkm (Aug 28, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Anybody in LA know of a place that has a bunch of these chairs to try out (Herman Miller, Steelcase, Swopper)? Thanks.



And there's a Steelcase showroom downtown near the Staples Centet. You just have to call and make an appointment.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 28, 2016)

Looked at the Swopper this afternoon - and put an order in. What a nifty little chair. I got mine with casters and the backrest as well. What I especially like about it is that you can slope your thighs downwards. Compared to a traditional chair, you avoid hitting your knees on the keyboard tray underneath the desk and can get much closer to your workstation. Will see how comfortable it is for long periods of use though.

I also tried some drafting chairs, but didn't like those at all - provide height, but the ring foot stool is very uncomfortable in my opinion. I did try the Aeron again and while it is nice, unfortunately, was not high enough for my workstation setup.


----------



## Eloy (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes an ergonomic chair is important (what is good for you and what is comfortable may be 2 different things). However so is building your core with exercise. I am an theater organist that uses both feet (pedals,volume controls) and hands on multiple keyboard manuals = no support. So now on my studio set up (see photo - keyboard rests on 2 old G5-good for something) the chair (from Staples) ergonomic and exercise is a must.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 30, 2016)

5Lives, a few years ago a drain pipe leaked under my studio (which is on concrete slab, because until 60 years ago it was half the garage). It seeped up through a crack and ruined the carpet right where my Aeron is.

So I had the brilliant idea to cut out the maybe 4' x 6' of bad carpet and put down wood tiles under my chair. They're much better than those plastic chair mats, plus it provides a stop for my sustain pedal in front!

Anyway, the point to my riveting story is that I had to replace the stock Aeron casters with larger ones to compensate for the lower floor relative to my desk (whose legs are still on the carpet). I forget how much height that added, but it was exactly the right amount for the chair to work fully raised.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 30, 2016)

I was contemplating buying a riser for the chair  However, for now, I'm really excited about trying out the swopper!


----------



## higgs (Aug 30, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Probably a silly question, do you guys always buy new or have you gone down the ebay refurb route with the Aerons at all?


Refurb/used all the way. I bought one off eBay a few years ago, and another from a used office furniture place. eBay is fine and all, but I'll buy used in a shop when the time comes. Worth every penny - I rarely ever think about the chair when I'm in it, so the lack of distraction is nice.


----------



## tack (Sep 3, 2016)

I tried the Steelcase Gesture briefly at a local showroom and I'm on the fence. The arm adjustability is nice and lumbar support seemed fine (even with the limited adjustments), but I felt that the seat was too shallow for me: even when the seat pan is fully extended, there is still a good 4-5 inches between the seat edge and the back of my knees. (I'm 6'1".) Also I had wished the arms extended out just another inch or two.

It's rather hard to say how the Gesture would work in my space. The representative offered to lend me one of the Gestures from the show room for a week to test it out in my space. That was a terribly generous offer that I intend to take him up on.

Meanwhile, I recently learned -- as I started paying attention to chairs -- that the chair I've been sitting in at the office for my day job for years has been a Steelcase Leap. I get on quite well with that chair and obviously know it well. That model lacks a headrest and seat isn't _quite_ as cushy as I like, but I know this is a chair I can comfortably spend hours on.

So if I end up being incompatible with the Gesture after trying it out for a few days, I do think I'll end up ordering a leather Leap, like Blake, except with the headrest.

I also plan to try out the Embody if I can find one locally. I'm pretty sure the Aeron isn't for me, based purely on the seat pan shape and how I sometimes like to sit.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2016)

How do you like to sit, just out of interest? I'm about the same height and it works well in both forward and farther back tilts - which is not an argument for you having the same body, I'm just curious!

The seat ends about 2-1/2" from the underside of my knees, by the way.


----------



## tack (Sep 3, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> How do you like to sit, just out of interest? I'm about the same height and it works well in both forward and farther back tilts - which is not an argument for you having the same body, I'm just curious!


I probably spend about 20% of my time in the classical "this is how you sit ergonomically" position.

The rest of the time I'm _slightly_ reclined with my feet up on a stool under my desk (or perhaps one foot on the stool and the other on a sustain pedal), or I'm sitting upright with one foot on the stool and the other bent and tucked underneath my thigh. If I had to pick one, that latter position would probably qualify as my favorite. It's also the reason the Aeron, with its bucketed seat pan, is disqualified for me.

I do have to say the Gesture did manage that that position ok, which is why I didn't immediately disqualify it. I'll give it a fair shake at home for a few days.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 3, 2016)

Back in Aeron world, I just got a C today, thinking the B felt a touch too confined. Man, crazy how different they are. I really like how the B is right up against my back, keeping me from slouching - especially the lumbar - but the seat does feel a bit narrow. Wish I could have the C but with its back closer to mine like the B.

All that to say, if you want one of these, you REALLY need to allow ample time in different sizes, as they are indeed notably different. With lower back issues like mine, the right one is worth finding!


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 13, 2016)

tack said:


> I've been looking closely at Steelcase as well. Ultimately what made you choose the Leap over the Gesture?
> 
> The Gesture looks perfect for me. So I'm curious to know why you preferred the Leap.


I'm afraid I don't remember the exact reasoning. But, I found a fantastic deal on a used Leap, which helped affirm the decision, so I jumped.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 12, 2016)

Minor thread bump, just found an empty Markus (IKEA) chair in a lonely room next to my desk in my office.
Took it, and I have yuge low back problems (doing all kinds of exercises, romanian deadlifts, hyperextension etc) and also bought better shoes, This chair actually have great support for the whole back and has this cool low back pad. 

Good one for a budget I think! Anyone with the AMIA chair by Steelcase? Heard it has the best low back support of the Steelcase chairs...and are one of the best...?


----------



## tack (Oct 12, 2016)

I haven't tried the Amia. A Steelcase distributor kindly loaned me a Gesture for a week to try in my space. I have to admit I wasn't all that enamored with it. I actually found my back got a bit sore after extended sessions. I ended up ordering a pimped out Leap just yesterday (headrest, premium leather, paid a small fortune). I use a Leap in the office and know it well.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 12, 2016)

tack said:


> I haven't tried the AMIA. A Steelcase distributor kindly loaned me a Gesture for a week to try in my space. I have to admit I wasn't all that enamored with it. I actually found my back got a bit sore after extended sessions. I ended up ordering a pimped out Leap just yesterday (headrest, premium leather, paid a small fortune). I use a Leap in the office and know it well.


Ah ok cool! Thanks for the feedback! Almost impossible finding a reseller in Sweden and the only one was suuper expensive and had only have the Think one for around 1500. Think seems really nice tho!


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 12, 2016)

I bought a Swopper. Definitely different and perhaps you'll need to get up to take some rests, but I like it so far.


----------



## bjderganc (Sep 1, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I shelled out $600 for a swopper on your advice, just got it today sitting on it for the first time. Felt crazy to spend that much on a glorified stool. Hoping to return it if it doesn't work out but if it does work out $600 is pennies if it helps my back. Will report back later but so far I rather enjoy it.



How did the Swopper work out?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 1, 2017)

bjderganc said:


> How did the Swopper work out?


Cool.... old post.

I'm in love with my swopper. Though my kids like to swop around on it even more than me. Swop swop swop swop swop.


----------



## bjderganc (Sep 1, 2017)

Haha, sounds great! Thanks for the quick reply!

Thinking about one of the Herman Miller chairs, or something more unorthodox like the Swopper..


----------



## chillbot (Sep 1, 2017)

Well if you're serious about it... I'm not sure I'd recommend it for long days, 8+ hours. I switch off, I sit on the swopper when I mix, which is maybe only 25% of the time but it's a great break. It really helps if you have back problems, however it kind of works your back at the same time so long periods will tire you out, and I could imagine even be potentially harmful. I would definitely recommend it as a 2nd chair. The other thing about it that could be negative or positive for you is that it's fairly heavy/solid and doesn't move or roll. This is good for me because I have it situated such where when I mix sitting on it I know my ears are perfectly triangulated with the speakers.

Herman Miller is fine, a lot of people love them. I'm not a fan, I have one of those as well and I think I use it about 0% of the time. I ended up getting a fairly expensive custom chair from Relax The Back about 10 years ago, still use it. Highly recommended but I think I dropped $2k+ on it.

In the long run ergonomics are just as important and possibly more important than your chair. I probably mentioned it somewhere earlier in this old thread but too lazy to look.... as someone with carpal tunnel and repetitive stress injury in both hands, ErgoRest arm rests are a life-saver.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 2, 2017)

I was interested in the Aron chair but it cost 2700 US dollars in Denmark, for me its to expensive for a chair. Then I looked at the Herman miller mirra 2 chair, price 1650 US dollars in Denmark. I bought the mirra and it is very nice to sit in and I like it is not black.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2017)

1500USD+ for a chair. Nice 

But it is for the best of our health so....


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 2, 2017)

But it is for the best of our health so....[/QUOTE said:


> I agree....


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 2, 2017)

has anybody had any experience with the new aeron, the remastered model? I tried it and it felt slightly better than the old one but I'd like to hear other people thoughts


----------



## Mystic (Sep 2, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> has anybody had any experience with the new aeron, the remastered model? I tried it and it felt slightly better than the old one but I'd like to hear other people thoughts


I'm interested to know how it stands up to the Steelcase Gesture


----------



## iobaaboi (Sep 2, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> has anybody had any experience with the new aeron, the remastered model? I tried it and it felt slightly better than the old one but I'd like to hear other people thoughts



I own the remastered Aeron and have been very happy. I've previously owned the old Aeron, the Embody (great but not for a studio chair unless you're just mixing in one reclined position) and have demo'd many chairs from Steelcase and Humanscale. 

The new Aeron is a wonderful studio chair in my opinion. I leave the forward tilt engaged and love the support I get leaning forward and back. 

The Gesture was nice but it felt more like a typical office chair than the studio standard Aeron to me. Both great options, demo if you can find a local dealer for both. 

Brayden


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a reminder to always check your local Craigslist or Letgo. Often people get laid off or released from their positions and take their chairs with them  and then sell them on Craigslist for some extra spending/transition money. I got one of mine that way for $300 usd.

If they're a little banged up you can still get replacement parts for the old ones and new ones.


----------



## chrisr (Sep 3, 2017)

Here in blighty I've ordered a chair from corrigo-design. Quite a bit less than an Aeron at about 600 quid but I'm hopeful that it'll help my failing body... due to arrive in 3-4 weeks... will report back sometime thereafter. Not a mesh chair as you'll see from their website but I liked what I read.


----------



## bjderganc (Sep 4, 2017)

@chillbot - thanks for your input. The Swopper is still pretty appealing, but no stores carry them in my area. They have a new version with extra padding and wheels, but who would buy a $900 stool without trying it first!?

In an ergonomics forum a doctor recommended any basic office chair and a gallon of water, to guarantee you never sit for too long. That's the budget option


----------



## chillbot (Sep 4, 2017)

bjderganc said:


> but who would buy a $900 stool without trying it first!?


Um... yeah right that's pretty outrageous ha ha.

I got mine from Amazon.


----------

